# Can spaying ever not work?



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

Bit of a silly question but a process I really know nothing about so please forgive me :blushing:

Does spaying ever not work? Only asking because i've noticed that Zelda is looking rather podgy round the belly and her nipples are very pink. I've read enough on here for that to bother me. She doesn't eat a lot although she's not been allowed out yet (her settling in period) so could have put weight on due to inactivity. Oh and she was wormed by them about a week before we got her.

On her vet record from the rescue centre it said she was showing early signs of pregnancy, she was spayed with the incision on her belly i'm assuming to deal with this. 

So am I just being paranoid? How long would she have to be pregnant before having a noticeable bump?

Posted in here because you lot are the ones in the know when it comes to pregnant cats, if it belongs somewhere else i'm sorry


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

when being spayed they remove the whole uterus and ovaries , so if it has been done properly by the vet then there is no chance of the cat being pregnant, they do put wieght on afterwards and owners have to keep an eye on their animals wieght so she might be a bit bloated but dont worry about it


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

I do hope she has been done. When I got Tilda she had a scar where she would have been done but went into the rescue centre with that scar and shaved area so they presumed and told me she had been done :s

I'd ring the centre and ask if their vet done the prodecure or if she came in already spayed

xx


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

Oh phew, I hope they have done it right then! She's only just out of kittenhood herself I would feel so bad for her having to go through all of that.

We weren't even told that she had been pregnant let alone to watch her weight, it wasn't until I was filing the vet report I noticed it in teeny writing on the bottom. 

She doesn't eat much anyway so would it be worth giving her a 'light' food? She won't eat wet yet (still working on that one!). 

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

thompsonk said:


> I do hope she has been done. When I got Tilda she had a scar where she would have been done but went into the rescue centre with that scar and shaved area so they presumed and told me she had been done :s
> 
> I'd ring the centre and ask if their vet done the prodecure or if she came in already spayed
> 
> xx


The vet at the centre did it, she was done two days before we picked her up and definitely didn't have a big scar/bald patch on her belly when we viewed her.

They called me on the day and told me they had to do it on her belly which meant she would need painkillers which I thought was odd but being silly didn't ask any more about it.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Riverwish said:


> .
> 
> She doesn't eat much anyway so would it be worth giving her a 'light' food? She won't eat wet yet (still working on that one!).


A cat soooo young should never be put on a light diet, she is still growing. For a healthy heart cats should remain on kitten food up til around 5/6 months and a good quality adult food 6 month onwards.
I wouldn't consider a light diet in cats until at least 2 years old... (Based on studies done).
I am sure if your cat has been spayed by a vet, there is no chance she is pregnant!!!! As another poster said they remove ovaries and womb, so even a botched spay would leave cat unable to become pregnant.
If you are worried take her to a vet, to put your fears to rest.

ps. Just noticed that you say when you got her 2 days after spay that she did not have stitches of bald patch?
If she has none of these I would say she probably hasn't been spayed.... Was it a well known rescue centre?


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> A cat soooo young should never be put on a light diet, she is still growing. For a healthy heart cats should remain on kitten food up til around 5/6 months and a good quality adult food 6 month onwards.
> I wouldn't consider a light diet in cats until at least 2 years old... (Based on studies done).
> I am sure if your cat has been spayed by a vet, there is no chance she is pregnant!!!! As another poster said they remove ovaries and womb, so even a botched spay would leave cat unable to become pregnant.
> If you are worried take her to a vet, to put your fears to rest.
> ...


She is one year old so will leave the light food then, she is allowed out as of today so hopefully she can exercise her podge off. I didn't know about the food so would never have put her on it without asking 

I think I worded the stitches bit wrong. She did have them when we picked her up but not when we initially viewed her before deciding to get her so the operation was definitely done.

Thanks all for your replies have put me at ease


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

Riverwish said:


> I think I worded the stitches bit wrong. She did have them when we picked her up but not when we initially viewed her before deciding to get her so the operation was definitely done.
> 
> Thanks all for your replies have put me at ease


Not worded wrong thats how I read it - other posters should read info properly if advising:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

Glad to set ur mind at rest worryings the worst im so bad for worrying lol any probs ask us all


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Riverwish said:


> The vet at the centre did it, she was done two days before we picked her up and definitely didn't have a big scar/bald patch on her belly when we viewed her.


'Sylvestris Kennels' THIS is what confused me....
I gave good advise, nothing that could have caused any harm lol....
Nobody else had answered about the diet issue.....
Riverwish, I wish you and your new cat a long and loving relationship. You sound like a caring owner wanting to do best by your cat x


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> 'Sylvestris Kennels' THIS is what confused me....
> I gave good advise, nothing that could have caused any harm lol....
> Nobody else had answered about the diet issue.....
> Riverwish, I wish you and your new cat a long and loving relationship. You sound like a caring owner wanting to do best by your cat x


Ah no need for the bad rep - your quoted text proves you got it wrong - the last 4 words - "when we viewed her - the OP said they spayed the cat 2 days before they collected it! The OP would have viewed the cat long before this and initiated the home check and document work from the resue centre - you don't just walk into a rescue centre and pickup a cat/dog on a whim or in 2 days!

Clearly the cat was spayed after viewing.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Sylvestris Kennels said:


> Ah no need for the bad rep - your quoted text proves you got it wrong - the last 4 words - "when we viewed her - the OP said they spayed the cat 2 days before they collected it! The OP would have viewed the cat long before this and initiated the home check and document work from the resue centre - you don't just walk into a rescue centre and pickup a cat/dog on a whim or in 2 days!
> 
> Clearly the cat was spayed after viewing.


:

Me no likey... Tit 4 tat? Lol...


----------

